# GT: Knicks vs. Heat (3/15)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Tues Mar 15, 2005
7:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Damon Jones/Dwyane Wade/Eddie Jones/Udonis Haslem/Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is the link for betting:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=149796


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DOUBLE TROUBLE 



> Rose had some success against Shaq, and his knowledge of the big man will be a great weapon as the Knicks face Miami two of the next three games. When he was with the Spurs, it got to the point where Rose, who admits he was fighting for an NBA job, actually requested to cover Shaq, perhaps the worst job anyone in the league could ask for.





> "Don't let him dunk, I know that," Rose said. "Shaq is very, very dominant. He's the biggest thing in the NBA . . . because of the size he carries. He's very nimble with it. He's not one of those plodding centers. He can move and do things out there on the court that can make you look really silly. So I just try to stay attached to him and he knows that. I'm like a book bag on him; I hang on his back all night long."





> "They're a tough team. They're one of the best teams in the East," Williams said of the Heat. "It's a tough challenge. We sit here and talk about Shaq, Shaq, Shaq, but last time Dwyane Wade had 30 points, 10 points in overtime, so he's a guy you really have to concentrate on."


Shaq attack 



> But there is a downside, as Sweetney is about to find out tonight against the Miami Heat at the Garden. Without a prototype center, the Knicks are left to defend O'Neal, the self-proclaimed Baddest Man on the Planet, with a slew of power forwards. Sweetney, the designated sacrificial lamb, will start against O'Neal and will be followed, in no particular order, by Kurt Thomas, Maurice Taylor, Jerome Williams and Rose.





> "We're going to use everybody we have," said coach Herb Williams. "I think you have to guard him with strength and push him away from the basket."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks' Rose Embraces a Role, and O'Neal 



> The Knicks can only hope that the modest success Rose enjoyed will give them an edge against O'Neal and his new team, the Miami Heat. The Knicks and the Heat play Tuesday night at Madison Square Garden and again Saturday in South Florida.





> "Every time I used to play against Shaq, win or lose, I looked at it as I'm going up against the most dominant post player in the game," Rose said. "If I make him miss a shot or I get a rebound on him, I feel that much better. So it kind of boosts my confidence, and I could use a little bit of that right now."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks up!

60-52


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks up 10 at the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

feels ****ty don't it?

that's for allan houston and clarence weatherspoon....you were laughin back then, who's laughin now???????


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

^lol.


see this crap.we can bring seattle and miami to the wire.....where was this intensity during january? if you take away january, were still over .500


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

this is the perfect scenario..we lose every game,play with intensity but show promise and land a stud in the draft.....

I moved to fla till june and havent seen one game...What has gotten into TT and JC..I never though I would see the day when JC had more assists then shot attempts...

Do we resign TT,or move him???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

truth said:


> this is the perfect scenario..we lose every game,play with intensity but show promise and land a stud in the draft.....
> 
> I moved to fla till june and havent seen one game...What has gotten into TT and JC..I never though I would see the day when JC had more assists then shot attempts...
> 
> Do we resign TT,or move him???


TT? He's not a FA.

-Petey


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

These collapses against Seattle and Miami almost convince me that the Knicks are one player away from being a serious contender, but I know better...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks Fade, and a Buzzer Beater Does the Rest 



> "We can't keep letting games slip away," said Coach Herb Williams, his tone unusually caustic, "because the season is slipping away."





> They had a 13-point lead in the third quarter, a 10-point lead with 8 minutes 43 seconds to play and a 3-point lead with 3:32 remaining. That has been the season in a nutshell. Only two days earlier, the Knicks had a fourth-quarter lead against the Seattle SuperSonics but let that opportunity get away, too.


 HEAT WAVE 



> "Not good enough," Williams said in an angry, raised voice. "We have to finish basketball games. If you go up by 10, take care of the ball, take good shots and play good defense. If you get beat, you live with it. If not, then you don't live with it.





> "I'm upset about it because it was for the game," Ariza said. "He got the best of me. He likes to go to the basket. He wasn't hitting too many outside shots. I tried playing him straight up. He hit a tough shot. He's an All-Star."


Wade a minute! Knicks buzzed 



> Williams was visibly frustrated after the Knicks lost their second straight and fell to 26-36 overall. He saw his team butcher a 13-point, third-quarter lead and a 10-point advantage in the last nine minutes. The Knicks, who lost in overtime to Miami last month, led by three with 3:32 remaining only to be outscored 9-4 when it mattered most.





> Marbury led the Knicks with 24 points in 37 minutes, including seven points in 67 seconds that turned an 87-85 deficit into a 92-89 lead with 3:32 left. But after Eddie Jones tied it with a three, Marbury took an ill-advised three that sailed wide left and the Knicks point guard didn't attempt another shot.


As time expires, so does spirit 



> The clock hit 00.0 when the ball was about halfway to the basket, but there was little doubt about the outcome. It splashed into the bottom of the net, giving the Heat a 98-96 win to crush the souls of the Knicks, who led by 13 points just before the end of the third quarter.


----------

